# Massive CK6V Questions



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi guys

I have a two fold question, has anybody tried different tweeters with the mids
and does anybody know what the crossover frequency is??


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

It just seemed that a lot of people didn't like the tweeters that come with the CK6V. I'am a little surprised no one tried different tweets. I had the same issue with the JBL 608 GTI and bought the Vifa BC25SC06-04 and the sound was much improved.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Tweeters are not that bad. Its the crossovers. Also, I think they cross at 2000 hz if I remember correctly. Tweeters on this set and the jbl set need to be very far off axis.


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

jriggs said:


> Tweeters are not that bad. Its the crossovers. Also, I think they cross at 2000 hz if I remember correctly. Tweeters on this set and the jbl set need to be very far off axis.


I never could tame the tweeters with the JBL's. The Vifa's sounded much better, but at 96db they were a bit too loud. I've been somewhat interested in the Vifa NE25VTS-04. According to spec, they should be able to play that low with no problem, but the problem with those is, I can only find a couple reviews. In fact I may consider the Scan Speak D3004-6020-00. Not too many reviews on those either.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

You could try the vifa xt25 http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-1016.


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

jriggs said:


> You could try the vifa xt25 Vifa XT25TG30-04 1" Dual Ring Radiator Tweeter 264-1016.


I thought about that, but it's my understanding that in order for that tweet to perform correctly, they would need to be on axis. Presently i have my tweets in the apillars off axis with some reflection of the windshield and it was my intent just to pop those out and pop in some new ones. I'am sure i won't get that lucky. Ofcourse if i have to modify them, i will. So i was really looking for a tweet that would perform off axis.


----------

